# Do We Need A Warranty?



## logdog (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi,
We just bought a new 21RS and haven't picked it up yet from the dealer. We are thrilled. Our question is: the dealer is selling a extended warrenty for 7 years. Do you as owners think this is worthwhile? We had an used Class A in the past and had mostly engine problems with it and this warrenty is mostly for the appliances or so it seems. As we read the message board here it looks like most of the problems are encountered during first several times out and will be covered on the one year factory warrenty. Any feedback?

Constance and Rich
21 RS
1500 Chevey truck 2005
Milpitas, CA


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am not a real fan of extended warranties. Take the money you would spend on the warranty and put it in a bank account. You will be surprised how fast they (the dealer) will drop the premium when you tell them it is too much or you say no to them.

First you are correct that most problems show themselves the first few times you use the rig. Second most people do not keep their trailers more then a few years. What do you really expect as the term that you will keep this trailer? Many of the warranties have very narrow writing that limits the places that can do the repairs.

Now back to what I said about putting the money in a bank account. If you do need to repair the trailer between the factory warranty expiration and you selling the trailer you have that money to use. If on the other hand you do not need it and you sell then you can use that money on your next trailer.

BTW - Welcome to Outbackers, Happy camping and Post often.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The short answer is : NO

The long answer is NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Biggest rip off going .. first you pay them several hundred dollars and then you still have to pay them a deductible for each incident ... warranties sounds like something a lawyer came up with....

and heck -- most of the things on the trailer I am looking forward to breaking so I can replace them with things I really want -- not repair them...


----------



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

logdog said:


> Hi,
> We just bought a new 21RS and haven't picked it up yet from the dealer. We are thrilled. Our question is: the dealer is selling a extended warrenty for 7 years. Do you as owners think this is worthwhile? We had an used Class A in the past and had mostly engine problems with it and this warrenty is mostly for the appliances or so it seems. As we read the message board here it looks like most of the problems are encountered during first several times out and will be covered on the one year factory warrenty. Any feedback?
> 
> Constance and Rich
> ...


Save your money and put it towards some "MODS". As you can see we also have the 21RS and only a few "minor" problems that were easily handled. Welcome to this forum, look around through the MOD gallery, your money would be more wisely spent in this way IMHO.
Don


----------



## logdog (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback on the extended warrenty. We felt good about NOT getting it after hearing your opinions. My husband drove in with our 21 RS tonight after meeting a driver from Lakeshore RV in Cheyenne WY to pick it up. He said it was a piece of cake to tow, even up the Sierra-Nevadas. Backing into the driveway is another matter. We're going to have to go out to Walmarts parking lot with some cones and practice turning and backing.


----------

